# Is The-House.com Legit?



## Guest

Hi,

I was wondering if TheHouse.com is a legitimate website? I saw a few Forum snowboards that I wanted for really cheap and was wondering if it is a hassle to buy things from them?

P.S mountains in PA suck!!! 2 broken nose tips in 2 winters!!!


----------



## Guest

i almost ordered my boots from there but found a better deal...check out Online Snowboard Shop selling snowboards in our online snowboard shop. i got my board, boots, and bindings from them


----------



## CRShreD82

yeah they are legit....i got a board from them and they threw in some sweet ass Smith sunglasses.


----------



## Guest

I've been buying windsurfing, skate and snowboard stuff from them for a long time. They're a good company.


----------



## Mr. Right

Super legit in my experience. I bought my M3 with a pair of agency bindings from them and they threw in a World Industries backpack, an M3 poster, a grip of stickers, and a cheap pair of Smith goggles. Shipping was fast and they didn't jack up the shipping rate either. Seems like a good company from my limited experience with them and the prices aren't bad at all, especially if something is a season or two old. If I was you I wouldn't have any reserve when it comes to ordering from them.


----------



## Guest

They are legit as hell. I've bought a board, boots, and bindings from them. They have great customer service too. BUT, there are sites where you can find the same stuff of susbtaitially less, especially if you are trying to buy 06/07 stuff. Yea they have like 20-30% off all the 06/07 stuff, but online you can easily find 50% or more off.


----------



## sadgirl

abzk01 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if TheHouse.com is a legitimate website? I saw a few Forum snowboards that I wanted for really cheap and was wondering if it is a hassle to buy things from them?
> P.S mountains in PA suck!!! 2 broken nose tips in 2 winters!!!


Sorry i didn't used the site.To know that site legit or not you can follow these methods given below:

You can read user reviews,problems,their quires,responses and rating about the site in any forums,Google search etc..so that you can know more details about the site. 

You can also do a whois search in the site Whoisxy.com and know the owner,technical,administrative contact details etc..you can use the phone number or email id which you get in whois search and try to contact the person and clarify your doubts.

If the site has SSL certificate it is good site for transactions.SSL certificate enabled site looks like https://paypal.com.


----------



## Deviant

Thread revival award goes to....


----------



## Argo

Dude, it's only 5.5 years since the last post. Still a young thread. Lol


----------



## areveruz

Such a bizarre member. 5 total posts.. first one was a thread revival just like this to talk about site reliability and the others were short like "nice post". Totally weird.


----------



## snowklinger

she is so aptly named though


----------



## tony10

snowklinger said:


> she is so aptly named though


yoga pants might bring her some cheer..


----------



## slyder

at least we can't complain that they aren't using the "search function" :bowdown:


----------



## sadgirl

abzk01 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if TheHouse.com is a legitimate website? I saw a few Forum snowboards that I wanted for really cheap and was wondering if it is a hassle to buy things from them?
> P.S mountains in PA suck!!! 2 broken nose tips in 2 winters!!!



Sorry i don't know about that site. To know that site legit or not you can follow these methods given below:
You can read user reviews, problems, their quires, responses and rating about
the site in Webutation - Website Reputation Community against fraud and badware

You can also do a whois search in the site Whoisxy.com and know the owner, technical, administrative contact details etc.. you can use the phone number or email id which you get in whois search and try to contact the person and clarify your doubts.

If the site has SSL certificate it is good site for transactions. SSL certificate enabled site looks like paypal.com


----------



## Deacon

sadgirl said:


> Sorry i didn't used the site.To know that site legit or not you can follow these methods given below:
> 
> You can read user reviews,problems,their quires,responses and rating about the site in any forums,Google search etc..so that you can know more details about the site.
> 
> You can also do a whois search in the site Whoisxy.com and know the owner,technical,administrative contact details etc..you can use the phone number or email id which you get in whois search and try to contact the person and clarify your doubts.
> 
> If the site has SSL certificate it is good site for transactions.SSL certificate enabled site looks like https://paypal.com.


Exhibit 1



sadgirl said:


> Sorry i don't know about that site. To know that site legit or not you can follow these methods given below:
> You can read user reviews, problems, their quires, responses and rating about
> the site in Webutation - Website Reputation Community against fraud and badware
> 
> You can also do a whois search in the site Whoisxy.com and know the owner, technical, administrative contact details etc.. you can use the phone number or email id which you get in whois search and try to contact the person and clarify your doubts.
> 
> If the site has SSL certificate it is good site for transactions. SSL certificate enabled site looks like https://paypal.com.


Exhibit 2. 
Seems legit. :icon_scratch:


----------



## snowklinger

whaddafuq...............


----------



## oldmate

maybe some high tech bot, posting random shit to get their post count up, then POW... out comes the adds and surveys.


----------



## kitt

They are legit until they send you the wrong item. Even though they make a mistake, they have it in their policy that you must pay for return shipping even if they are a fault


----------



## SnowDragon

kitt said:


> They are legit until they send you the wrong item. Even though they make a mistake, they have it in their policy that you must pay for return shipping even if they are a fault


Welcome to snowboardingforum.com.
Tip #1 : each post shows the date on which it was posted. It is recommended that you look at that before reviving a dead thread and embarrassing yourself enormously.


----------



## Argo

It's only 3 years old.....


----------



## snowangel99

I guess kitt is pissed off they sent him the wrong item so he came on here to vent. I bet this post came up in his google search. The SEO of this site is really really good! I don't know how is behind it but serious kudos on the high SEO factor!


----------



## SnowDogWax

Thread was started 9 years ago. 2nd 3rd & 4th leg. Bring down the HOUSE.


----------



## Craig64

snowangel99 said:


> I guess kitt is pissed off they sent him the wrong item so he came on here to vent. I bet this post came up in his google search. The SEO of this site is really really good! I don't know how is behind it but serious kudos on the high SEO factor!


I've purchased stuff from them delivered to Australia a few times with never any dramas at all.


----------

